# Cork 5 attempt?



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Honestly that jump is way too small for learning good corked 540 technique. Your air time is so small that you basically just have a huck hard to get it around and it's kind of hard to talk technique when it's just hucking your body inside a 0.1 second window before you land.

That said, nothing particularly wrong with the way you're doing corked 5s. Some people corked it/invert it harder, some people cork it less. The way you're doing it is kind of flipping into it, which is fine, just one of many ways to cork a spin.

I'd recommend taking it to a bigger jump (do it off a powder jump since you're still learning), where you can slow down the rotation instead of just throwing your shoulder down and hoping for the best, which is what is happening right now. When you take it to a bigger jump you'll have to learn how to control that cork instead of just hucking your shoulder hard (otherwise you'll overrotate the cork), and that's when the real technique break down and learning will happen.

If you want to see how I normally do them, here's the video where I break down corked spins (particularly backside corked 540 spins):


----------



## AlexLee475 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow! Thank you for your reply, I really understand what your saying and will take all that in to consideration when trying it next time, also that is a great video!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

No problems, let us know how it goes.

Sidenote - make sure you learn to spin 360s and 540s normally too. I see a lot of beginners fall into the trap of learning to spin only by corking and it means their basic spin technique ends up sucking, so you definitely don't want that to happen. No idea if you're doing this or if you already have flat spin 540s mastered, but if not I'd definitely put learning flat spins a high priority.


----------



## AlexLee475 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yep, already got my 360s and 540s on lock so I should be ok. I'll try to get another video this weekend.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

You are going to feel out that motion on a bigger jump and you are going to cork back 7 once you realize how flat it its going to come around with your way of corking. Have fun


----------

